# Model Train Inventory Software



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else here has seen this, but thought I would put this out there. There is a free shareware program that is called "Yard Office".

There is a Free Software download and also a Registered download version that costs $27 which has more details and program options.

I downloaded the Free program and it is a totally awesome piece of software if you are needing to keep track of your trains. I didn't design this program but I have been looking for a program to keep track of my own model trains.

Lots of information in this program that would be helpful to many here...

http://www.musicmixradio.com/yardoffice/index.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only problem I see is you have to manually enter everything. I've heard of programs that once you enter a product number, they fill in much of the information.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of other discussions / threads on the subject ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7321

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9192

TJ


----------

